# Actually toying with the idea



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Thinking of trying rod building. Anybody know of any good instructional websites?


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

mudhole has a ton of instructional videos. Also the International Custom Rod Building Expo is three weeks away and lucky for you, it's in Winston-Salem. There are several presentations that you might find helpful, plus you can buy whatever you need to get started there.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

yep planning to go to the ICRBE show . Thanks i'll check out mudhole


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Oddly enough this thought popped in my head today as well...i found mudhole early thismorning...anyone ever get one of their starter kits? Is the stuff any good, or would I be betted off buying parts seperatly


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

There is still an off chance I will have another NC NERBS gathering this year, wont know for sure untill the end of next week though plenty can be learned there


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

dialout,

Kits are are not really the best way to go if your talking about the rod kits; they just would have no real way to put the componets together for everybody. If you have half a clue what your after in a rod, you can do better on your own picking the compomets.

As far as starter kits to build the rods, they are fine if your looking to give it a try without breaking the bank. I have built rods for 6 years now and still hand wrap rods. I did not do one of those kits; your jaw would probably drop if you saw how I roll rods. Basicly, I have three stands that are held to a table with C-clamps so the can be move around as I see fit. The V-block style hand wrappers just did not seem very fuctional for longer 1 piece blanks. I got my set-up off the action site, but have not seen them in awhile. It was/is pretty cheap and ******, but I knew it would do what I wanted which was 7 and 8 foot 1 piece rods. I can even dry a 12 foot rod in one shot because there is no limit to where I can put them. I am sure you can do the same in a V-block wrapper just the same with a little imagination.

I would like to have a power wrapper for a lot or reasons, the biggest reason is I feel I am a bit limited by what I can do now. The biggest thing holding me back is the learning curve of wrapping with something new. If you can phony up the money at the start, it would be worth the cash to start with one. By the way, they are hard to find used, so if you find rod building is not for you selling one won't be too much of a problem.

Chuck


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Rodbuilding.org this will help you a ton


----------



## fbiprez (Jul 6, 2009)

You Tube has eveything,


----------

